# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Uploading

## Sparks

Hi Dave, I have a COC which I would like to upload for comment. The smallest I can make it so far is 1.5Mb. I am sure that is too big. What is the preferred size and format dor uploads? I can convert the PDF into whatever format is required and resize then.
Thanks

----------


## Dave A

I've upped the file size limit on pdf's to about 300kb.

If you're scanning, try reducing the dpi setting to 75 dpi if you expect readers to be just viewing on screen, or 300 dpi if you expect people to be downloading and printing. This will have a remakable effect on file size.

If that's still a problem, I'm sending you a pm with an email address you can send the file. I'll transfer it onto the server and send you a link you can use to reference the file in a post.

----------


## Sparks

Thanks, the PDF was originally smaller , But I edited it with Photoshop. Some nice big black-outs. Maybe I should have rather cut the sensitive info out.

----------


## Neville Bailey

I use Dropbox to share big files with others - it allows you to copy a public link of the location of the file in your Dropbox, which you can then insert into your email or forum message.

----------


## Sparks

Thank you Neville, I use it to share with my nephew in Alberton and never even considered it. The grey stuff is deserting me  :Frown:

----------

